# Fenglee: Attack on Titan



## CR33P (May 26, 2014)

Anybody play it? It's right here fenglee.com/game/aog
It's really fun, you guys should join me.


----------



## Zanessa (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, I play it. 
It's fun. With friends.
I'm a little too boss at it and it's always, in the end, up to me to save the day to get to the next wave.


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

I've just recently found out about this game haha. I play it as well!


----------



## Balverine (May 30, 2014)

I just started it, it's great. =3=


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

I FREAKING LOVE THAT GAME BUT I CANT GET IT TO WORK >.<


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 30, 2014)

it is really fun. i definitely recommend it.


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I FREAKING LOVE THAT GAME BUT I CANT GET IT TO WORK >.<



What's wrong with it? Do any error messages pop up?


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

WonderK said:


> What's wrong with it? Do any error messages pop up?



It just shows "Install unity web player" even though I did
Some of the page is missing too


----------



## scribblezoeya (May 31, 2014)

Great game. My brother plays it a lot. I haven't really played much cuz my laptop's too laggy for it, but what I HAVE played gives the impression of a good game.


----------



## WonderK (May 31, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> It just shows "Install unity web player" even though I did
> Some of the page is missing too



What browser are you using?


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 31, 2014)

you have to set the web player to run.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> you have to set the web player to run.



I did... >,<


----------



## CR33P (Aug 11, 2014)

bump!!!



oh and new (not rly) filter option easily lets us play together :>


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

omLLLLL  i remember playing tis all the time it was hecka fun


----------



## Pirate (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never played it. I sat and watched my brother play it the day he introduced me to AoT, though. My brother said it's hard to play with a standard mouse and is loads easier with one of those gaming ones with loads of different buttons on it, so I just decided not to bother and just watch videos of other people playing it instead.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

Too hard.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 21, 2014)

sum1 play with me


----------



## Edzers (Sep 28, 2014)

me i will 
but im not that good


----------

